# Hiding from Congress



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

What a jerk. Why is "Crooked Trump" fighting EVERYTHING that the oversight committee wants to see. Could it be that "Crooked Trump" has a LOT to hide????? So how can this citizen of the US not comply? I can't. The House needs to FORCE compliance. That's what the constitution says. "Crooked Trump" has NO legal argument.

If this was Obama ignoring Republican House subpoenas, you guys would be screaming.....LOCK HIM UP.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

They have no probable cause to ask for anything. It's simply a continuance of the witch hunt to keep non thinking Americans from starting to think for themselved. If they get anything it will be decided by the supreme court. 
Speaking of the supreme court it looks like they will win asking if a person is a citizen or not on the 2020 census. How can anyone not see the need for that?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

How do you know if there is evidence unless they get the information.

We should just take "Crooked Trumps" word for it?? I DON"T THINK SO. He is a total liar. :bop: :bop:

Besides if "Crooked Trump" has nothing to hide, Why should he care?

This will go into the courts this year. But will it carry over into next year's election process??? oke: oke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm sure it will carry on. The Democrats have done more to damage our democracy than the Russians could hope for. I think the Democrats knew they were wrong when they started looking at collusion. They got their panties in a twist when in debate Trump jokingly asked "hey Russia can you find Hillary's 33000 missing emails". Now they have to decide the best political strategy. Is it best to admit they were wrong, or keep up the charades. Which will best hide their dishonesty, and which strategy will sucker the most voters?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Sorry.....no charade, Democrats are not wrong. Crooked Trump brought this all on himself. Lets change one thing in your statement.

The Republicans have done more to damage our democracy than the Russians could hope for. Specifically Crooked Trump and the people who blindly follow him.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ken, no collusion. You have to sperate fantasy and reality. No matter how hard you wish it isn't do. :rollin:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

No fantasy about trump. He is what he has always been.....a crooked businessman and now a crooked president. He needs to go next November. Just hope my Democrats can nominate someone who can beat him. Not someone like Clinton with a shady background.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Mueller had 15 lawyers, most of whom admittedly hated Trump, look into every nook and cranny of his finances and political campaign for over two years and they didn't find anything to charge him with. They couldn't even concoct something to charge him with. So if that many sleazy lawyers with that much time and over 30 million dollars of OUR money didn't find anything what makes someone think a few dim witted representatives can? Answer is they only want to drag this out anyway they can until the election. I would think they would want to do their job representing their constituents with important matters facing this country. But you know, I really hope they keep up the charade. It will help re-elect trump and in the end anything they would have accomplished otherwise would have been to our detriment anyway. Like green new deal, free college education, Medicare for all, no borders, etc.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

north1 things are looking up. Never before have the democrats exposed their true selves. A couple of days ago AOC exposed her true sleeze with her comments about VA care is good enough. A few Democrats are at least smart enough to pretend they respect the military and police. Democrats my age are the same ones who met the military ships coming from Vietnam and called the returning vets baby killers. They called the police pigs. Under their fleece suits they wear the same spots today. 
They are foolish enough to now think they majority of voters think like them so they expose more of their true nature every day. What kind of fool think everything can be free? There are not enough rich to rob so it becomes the lazy parisitizing the working class. Punish the rich to much and they will go where other countries will appreciate them. They already pay the majority of our taxes, but the jealous democrats still hate them. The party of tolerance is such a farce when they display their hate of so many good things. The party of satanic baby killers and perversion would be more correct.


----------



## ezzie77 (Mar 30, 2010)

KEN W said:


> No fantasy about trump. He is what he has always been.....a crooked businessman and now a crooked president. He needs to go next November. Just hope my Democrats can nominate someone who can beat him. Not someone like Clinton with a shady background.


Ken here's some highlights of YOUR DEMOCRATS :

Open borders
Murdering babies
Allowing rapists and murders to vote 
Uranium one
Benghazi
Solyndra
Fast and Furious
IRS targeting
Cash to Iran
Rigging primary against Bernie
Illegally storing emails
Paying for a fake dossier
Lying under oath
Spying on Trump
$93 trillion Green New Deal
Gun control
AOC
Maxine Waters
IIhan Omar
Tlaib
234 of your house democrats voted to force every American school to allow biological men to compete in girl's sports
Voted to allow illegals the right to vote
Leaning towards socialism
Illegals over Veterans

What our President has done:

Booming economy
Energy independence
Tax cuts
Lowest unemployment ever for Hispanics, blacks, Asians, and veterans
Destroyed ISIS
Peace in the Korea's 
3% wage growth
3% growing economy year after year
Survived a $30,000,000.00 2 year investigation, name 1 Democrat that could survive this
Building a wall
Bringing troops back
Donates his paycheck
Iran deal cancelled
3 million + jobs created
Approval rating over 50%
99 stock market highs

Net worth before running for President:
Trump Family- 4.5 bil
Obama- 3 mil
Clintons- $480,000

Today
Trump family- 3 bil
Obama- 40 mil
Clintons- 100 mil
But Trump is the guy trying to steal your money???

Ken I think you should get ready for 4 more years and 2 more SCOTUS pics.

I also have a question for you, what exact fact has Donald Trump done to hurt America?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

ezzie&#8230;.

You forgot to add the fact that the US emissions are lowest in history now. EVEN AFTER LEAVING THE PARIS CLIMATE ACCORD!!!

Yes I meant for that to be in caps.

Ken,

I agree that if it was Obama we would be screaming too. :beer: Just like they all were screaming for a birth certificate.

But tax records are not public knowledge. Like he mentioned he is under audit. I know you will say that people stated even under audit they will release them. But does trump want his taxes "leaked". Which you know would happen. The second they would be released CNN would have them on the news before Congress could even look over them. I think that is the issue. I also think the reason why Trump doesn't want them released is because of how he either "over" estimates or "under" estimates values for purchasing leverage in the past/future. Or to show his "true" value or "riches". Remember he always was showing how "rich" he was OR is. This might not be the case. oke: Remember how this guy is... he is the best, the greatest, etc. So for him to keep that "image"... the taxes might deflate that ego of his to the world. :bop:

But Ken... look at the stuff listed by ezzie&#8230;.. do you not think those are good things for the country? Has Trump not done good? I am not saying to "re-elect" him or change your mind and become republican. But are those not good things done for the nation? Just economics and GDP at 3%.... remember Obama and his staff said we would never get close to 2% and more like 1% should be the "new norm"..... But he does need to reel in spending. :******:

I also think he is doing this stonewalling towards congress just to give them the middle finger for the 2 year probe. Honestly... I think his ego is making him do this more than anything. :bop:


----------



## ezzie77 (Mar 30, 2010)

Chuck, oh I did forget about the other BS climate change sky is falling crap, but I think of how great our country would be if the President didn't have to battle the media, dems and swamp repubs, he reminds me of a guy on a basketball team that has to play against the other team, the refs, and his own teammates, but still keeps winning. Every democrat and republican that has said to me they hate or dislike Trump, I always ask why and give me FACTS as to how this guy has hurt America, normally they don't have a answer.........


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

ezzie&#8230;.

Same goes for me. If you ask people why they "dislike" trump. You only get talking points that have been proven false.... like:

- He is racist. (show me where he has done something racist)
- Collusion (again proven false from the report)
- He is a liar. (well he over exaggerates big time.... but that is his ego... he is the best.)
- he is arrogant.... WELL HE IS... see above.

So again many of the things is they don't like the person.... not the policy. Which IMHO is the problem we have had with presidential races. It is more about "popularity" than what they can get done for the country.

Like what you mentioned.... which one of those things are bad?? The only one people might complain about is the "wall".... well we need immigration reform.... get it done congress. :bop:

The rest is very positive for the nation.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Some people are foolish beyond belief. Do they want a president they like, but can't run a county gov, or are they willing to accept a president with a couple personality flaws who is a gifted leader?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Plainsman, I have to laugh.....You just described Trump.....You like him as per all your posts. But he hasn't and never will be able to run a county government. :thumb:

By the way, how's the recovery coming along?


----------



## ezzie77 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey Ken you find the facts yet? Why don't you answer the question? What facts do you have that President Trump has hurt America???


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

ezzie77 said:


> Hey Ken you find the facts yet? Why don't you answer the question? What facts do you have that President Trump has hurt America???


Ditto I also would like to hear that. Especially since Ken thinks he can't run county government. He brought America out of a giant hole created by Obama. I think our friend Ken may be blinded by a different agenda. Ken you don't like partisanship so what is it that makes you blind to Trump's accomplishments? Truth be told I am confused.

I was doing very good until the opiates shut down the digestive system. When I became nearly as full of S as Obama I had to get a prescription. Did you feel the earth shake in Minnesota? Since then it has taken a while to get back on track. Mostly because I stopped pain killers and am just biting the bullet. Things are again picking up the last two days. Thanks for asking. :thumb:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

OK.....finally have time to answer. Been outside working on my lawn and garden before it rains. These are how I see Trump. Obviously I disagree with pretty much all of your positives. But you asked for my opinion.

Sexual Predator....Trump...."I can even grab them by the crotch and they will let me."
Thinks ultra far right groups are OK....Neo Nazis, Skinheads, KKK
Tax breaks were mainly for the rich....His family
Wants to eliminate Obama Care...with no plan to replace it....Typical Republican.....10 years to come up with a replacement. Where is it :huh: :huh: 
Korea still building and testing missiles
No wall built. A billion dollar boondoggle. Wants to take money from military budget to do it. It is up to Congress to decide where money is spent not the president. oke: 
Still way to many troops over seas. Let countries either pay us or pay for their own
Approval rating barely over 40%
Wrong judges appointed....including Kavenaugh
Policy to separate children from families....This is a real bad one :eyeroll: :eyeroll: 
Sending illegals to sanctuary cities....send them back where they came from.....does nothing to curb future migrants
Economy has slowed down to 2%....The 3 % increase due to tax breaks in 2017 is over
Thinks we should all bow down to AG Barr and just take his word for the Mueller report.Sorry "Crooked Trump." Not going away.
Does not want Congress to do their Constitutional right to over see Executive Branch.

You can disagree all you want....because I disagree with your statement of the facts.I could come up with some more and there will BE MORE in the next year and a half. This guy just can't help inserting foot in mouth. Like last night's speech when he referred to FBI officials as "SCUM. :down: :down: The only scum lives in the Whitehouse.

The important part of what Trump said wasn't necessarily the smear, although there is nothing more un-American than a president who has taken a sworn oath to uphold the law calling the top federal law enforcement officials in the country scum. The real key was that half sentence where Trump claimed that he didn't do anything to force these leaders out.

The president's statement is a proven lie. He forced out the people at the FBI and DOJ who were investigating him. Trump himself admitted as much during his interview with Lester Holt.

Done with this topic....I won't change your mind and you won't change mine.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> They have no probable cause to ask for anything. It's simply a continuance of the witch hunt to keep non thinking Americans from starting to think for themselved. If they get anything it will be decided by the supreme court.
> Speaking of the supreme court it looks like they will win asking if a person is a citizen or not on the 2020 census. How can anyone not see the need for that?


THIS


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> OK.....finally have time to answer. Been outside working on my lawn and garden before it rains. These are how I see Trump. Obviously I disagree with pretty much all of your positives. But you asked for my opinion.
> 
> Sexual Predator....Trump...."I can even grab them by the crotch and they will let me."
> Thinks ultra far right groups are OK....Neo Nazis, Skinheads, KKK. What????? Show me any evidence of thinking these groups are ok. Isn't this simply liberal name calling and made up slander?
> ...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

ditto with plainsmans response....

Also about the "tax" reform. it has been proven that 90% or so of the country tax payers got a tax break or paid less in taxes. Those same people all got more money in their pay checks as well. So saying the "rich" are the only ones who benefited from it is totally wrong!!

Also other stuff you are complaining about is that Congress isn't doing its job.... ALL OF THEM. The wall, stopping immigration or future immigration, Obamacare (which many Dem's are now calling broken)&#8230;. those are all on Congress not Trump.


----------



## ezzie77 (Mar 30, 2010)

Plainsmen is correct, Ken I asked for FACTS not media propaganda, I hope you will enjoy another 4 more years.... And then maybe Nikki Haley... :beer:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

ken If you voluntarily let the government look into one aspect of your life and they found nothing... would you be so willing to let them look into other aspects of your life, just because maybe your neighbor doesn't like the way you do something is their probable cause. The liberals want to tear into every aspect of his life till they find something. I wonder how many of them would stand up to such scrutiny or even allow it. Trump is far from perfect, but the Dems have overstepped their authority. We have a 3 branch system of government to provide checks and balances. Dems claim their efforts are a check of Trumps power but they don't like the idea that he is a check to theirs.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So I am waiting for people to sound off on the NYT article about how Trump lost billions from 85-95 or what ever the dates are.

Remember that is when he filed for bankruptcy.... He did have failing casinos, hotels, resorts, and other real estate dealings.... This should be no "Shocker" to anyone.

Also like I have mentioned over and over. He doesn't want the "image" of him not being "rich" and "smart" to be broken. That is why I think he is not letting his taxes public.

But again... all of this is a nothing burger with a side of who cares milk shake.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Chuck I was thinking the same thing. He didn't do anything dishonest as the democrats hoped for. They complained about him not paying taxes some years. If you make nothing, or even worse loose money you don't pay taxes. Democrats are not stupid, they are dishonest and deceitful.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman...

This is all a political stunt to hurt Trumps "perceived" Image he has made for himself and his own ego. They want to break that down and also show his voters that he isn't as "rich" as he says he is. Or as good of a businessman as he "states" he is. It is just all about them tarnishing an image that Trump puts out. But a simple come back for him instead of "hack job" or what ever he is saying now is... That was almost 20 years ago and I dug myself out of it. :beer:


----------

